# No surviving frosties



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

I was due to have a fet yesturday but none of my frosties survived the thaw.
Does anyone know how quick can I start a full ifv cycle again ?

Many thanks
Ruby M x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ruby hun, i'm so sorry your embies didn't make it    i know my clinic liked you to have 3 af before tx could start again but that was ivf cycles and all clinics seem to have different rules on this. i would suggest you give your clinic a call and ask them how long. in the mean time pamper yourself and get lots of me time  

pam xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Pam,

Thanks for your message.
Pampering myself with a bottle of wine at the moment.
I was reading your profile about you adopting and was just wondering if you could tell me how long the process has taken and how old you are.
The funny thing with me is , Im 36 now and have been with my partner for 10 years since I was 26.
Before I meet him , I worked with kids in care for 5 years and I always thought I would sooner adopt or foster a kid with no home etc, that was already in the world but then I meet my partner and wanted his kids- but part of me feels I could still do both , but i think you have to of closed the idea of ifv before you can be consider dont you ?

Ruby M x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ruby , 
Hunni pampering yourself with a bottle of wine sounds good to me .
As i said in chat i am very sorry for your loss  
My clinc advised me to wait 1 AF between my BFN on my FET ( using cyclogest ) before we try again .
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for your message.
Didnt quite know what I was doing in the chat room, its a bit quick isnt it ?
I will try it agian later and see if I can get the hang of it.

Ruby M x

P.s The bottle of wine is going down well


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ruby, 

I'm so sorry your frosties didnt survive. ive been following your progress, it must be really disapointing. ive spoken to my clinic about med v natural fet quite alot and i know that with a failed med fet you have to wait for first af (which is a fake one) then wait for another real af and on that cycle you can begin to d/reg on day 21. 

ive also been thinking about adoption but the same as you not necasarily exclusively. ive emailed my local authority to try and get some info, but i think your right that you have to have stopped tx for 6 months before they'll consider you.  

take care
Lucy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Ruby

hope you enjoyed your wine hun. we first enquired about adoption end of october 2004 but as our LA is small they only run prep groups twice a year so had to wait until april to get on one, it took longer than it should for us to get to panel as we didn't rush and our sw was off for 3 weeks (which put her behind) but now the hardest part has begun. the dreaded waiting to be matched   no time can be put on this so we just have to wait    

hope this hasn't put you off   

pam xx 

P.s I am 30 and DH is 32


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Ruby
I'm so sorry about your snowbabies hun. Just wanted to wish you all luck in the future.
Fee xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Ruby

just wanted to say how sorry I was when I saw your post. The exact same thing has just happened to me - our 4 frosties in Spain didn't make it through the thaw and like you we were left with nothing to transfer.
I now have to wait for a new egg donor so it will be a few months before I can start treatment again. I hope you mangage things a bit more quickly.

try and look forwards...
love crusoe
xx


----------

